# Unidentified Serra



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

Last time I posted pics of him, it was a Rhom/Gibbus Conclusion. 
Few months later.....





























This second set is of my other "Mystery Serra" from MA ~2"















Let me know what you think
Thanks


----------



## mum74985 (Apr 29, 2007)

Serra Gibbus is my guess.


----------



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

100% rhombeus


----------



## mum74985 (Apr 29, 2007)

Can you explain why you so sure it's 100% Rhomb?


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

yes, I would like to know as well. Are you talking about the 1st or 2nd fish?


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

i think the first is a gibbus and the second is a rhom...but im no pro


----------



## mum74985 (Apr 29, 2007)

Tyrone5797 said:


> i think the first is a gibbus and the second is a rhom...but im no pro


yup! that's what i think.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

ı think it is rhom. But we need more clearly photo for to make definite.


----------



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm talking for 1rst pict. I had the same piranhas in size 4" from Peru. they were bought under name serrasalmus rhombeus and all experts here in p-fury say that they are altuvei or sanchezi. But now they grow and they are 100% rhombeus. If i will find pict here i will post here.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

One cannot say S. gibbus on a photo unless you know the exact locality regardless of what it looks like.

S. rhombeus.


----------

